# Any pics of white chihuahuas?



## ratgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi, does anyone have any pictures of their white chihuahuas? Thank you


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Here is my Cerebro (aka Brain)










He is getting more and more cream as he matures!!!


----------



## EydieG (Mar 9, 2007)

He is a Doll!!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Here's my mom's chi that I bought for her...her name is Minnie:


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Moderators, I'm sorry if the pics are too big. I have no idea how to resize them. SOrry!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

triny's last puppy was white......


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

another..


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

That pic of Triny's last pup is sooo cute! She's so tiny and vulnerable looking!


----------



## juliegoller (Jul 5, 2006)

*Scout's mostly white*


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Fynn was all white for the first few years of her life, but now at 6 years old her back has gone more pale cream.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

That's so cute how Scout is all cuddling with the stuffed animal! He's spooning..hehe.


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

My Baby Monte



























My sisters Chi Nate


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Monte looks so cute in that second pic where he's sticking out his little pink tongue...just love that pic!


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

daves daddy is white  theres a pic of him at the bottom of this page ( a pic of my merlin man is there too  )
http://members.shaw.ca/crystaljems/memories.htm


----------



## the pink fairy (Jan 1, 2007)

I think I'm suffering from Chi syndrome (sp) ? I think my boyfriend thinks I've gone nuts! I can't get enough of those lickle faces 

You all have gorgeous babies xxx


----------



## decjewel (Jun 17, 2006)

nate was just a baby in that pic! his face is sooooo mature now! still adorable of course! and monte is just the sweetest ever (when he feels like it LOL)


----------



## ratgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

I can't believe how gorgeous all of your Chihuahuas are! Thank you everyone who's posted so far. I'm so excited about getting mine in the future, and seeing how happy you all are with yours has me beyond excited about it all!


----------



## harleysmama (Oct 7, 2005)

Harley is a chi mix but I think he's so handsome!!


----------

